
Beetle PSX HW – Texture replacement now available only on RetroArch - libretro
https://www.libretro.com/index.php/beetle-psx-hw-experimental-texture-replacement-now-available/
======
libretro
First proof of concept is made by an external contributor, a Chrono Cross
texture pack. He ran everything through AI machine learning algorithms like
ESRGAN and Gigapixel to arrive at the graphics you see in this video -

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnXFUNIEGY8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnXFUNIEGY8)

